# Waterproofing before tile



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

What brand waterproofing do you guys recommend?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

what do you mean waterproofing? are you talking about denshield or wonderboard?


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

genecarp said:


> what do you mean waterproofing? are you talking about denshield or wonderboard?


Wow, Im sorry I was so vague. Waterproofing the floors over the cement bed


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

we thinset tile to cement bed, grout and take shower, i am confused by your questions, 

1- vinyl or lead pan
2- concrete bed
3-thinset tile
4-grout
5-shower

what am i missing


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

genecarp said:


> we thinset tile to cement bed, grout and take shower, i am confused by your questions,
> 
> 1- vinyl or lead pan
> 2- concrete bed
> ...


hmmm...this is not for the shower itself. Its for the bathroom floor. We are using a rubber membrane 45 mil in the showers before tile.

This is for the toilet and vanity area


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Why do you need it waterproofed? little overkill.

If you have to waterproof it, the membrane has to go up the walls 2 to 3" as well, Hydroban, Redgard, Ditra and many others can be used here, also depends on substrate that you need to go over.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

maybe HO in disguise


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

I know it sounds like overkill. But in some high rise and mid rise here in NY they use it for little mishaps that happen in the floor above


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Laticrete 9235


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks Bill


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh sure, I give him 3 products + and he thanks you for mentioning one.:notworthy

Oh, and water will finds it's way out of the room if it floods unless there is a drain in the floor.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

R&D Tile said:


> Oh sure, I give him 3 products + and he thanks you for mentioning one.:notworthy
> 
> Oh, and water will finds it's way out of the room if it floods unless there is a drain in the floor.


err he is actually a her:shutup:


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

R&D Tile said:


> Oh sure, I give him 3 products + and he thanks you for mentioning one.:notworthy
> 
> Oh, and water will finds it's way out of the room if it floods unless there is a drain in the floor.


lol..thanks to you too..yes...im a her


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

genecarp said:


> maybe HO in disguise


lol..no...i have some pretty good laborers, they can do it


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I've yet to meet a job super or project manager who knew everything (although I've met a few who THOUGHT they did). It shows alot of charactor coming into the forums to ask questions and find out for sure. Just out of curiosity, ever hear of a company called Coastal Tile out of White Plains?


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> I've yet to meet a job super or project manager who knew everything (although I've met a few who THOUGHT they did). It shows alot of charactor coming into the forums to ask questions and find out for sure. Just out of curiosity, ever hear of a company called Coastal Tile out of White Plains?


No I havent...I'm fairly new to NY..only been here a year. Actually this wasnt my question. Another PM asked me and I didnt have an answer..so i asked you...lol


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I asked because they're a commercial tile company, and my sister is a PM for their company. She actually runs their Connecticut office in North Haven, but she does alot of work down in the Stamford area.


----------

